# Screamin demon Looong Tail !!!!



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

NO helmets NO Pfd NO Kill switch Just Good clean Ballz Out Racing ! No Stinkin EPA or Tort Law either !!! I Love This Place 

I got Your Puny 10 Mph Long tail !!!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHCKLwXq0e0&feature=player_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRvVOMPtwiI


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

That is AAAWWWEEESSSOOOMMMEEE!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty danged crazy right there....

-T


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Gives me some ideas for that kawasaki 750 ski engine I have stuffed away in the garage!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Gives me some ideas for that kawasaki 750 ski engine I have stuffed away in the garage!


I was thinking of doing that with my buddy's honda 450 quad motor that he had listed here on the site. Thank gawd he sold it in one piece before I had a chance to sneak over there and dismantle it  

Do you think a 50+ hp longtail would have been enough to push a gheenoe classic hull?

STRAIGHT TO PLAID!!!!!!!!!!!!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I can see it now...Dave "testing" at Silver Lake!   ;D

On the 2nd video there was a guy in the "pits"
missing an arm...Coincidence?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, the lil boats are cute, but this is still the vid to beat...
crank up the volume on your speakers! 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojvdA2_zXw[/media]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You'd probably want to look both ways before crossing the canal in your gheenoe/5hp outboard while he's out there.

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Looked like he was really movin til he ran out of gas.

Frank


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Those guys are nuts! (LMAO)


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta be one of the first posts you have made that I reallllly liked. Got get Pugar to build some of those little skiffs.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rice Rocket


----------



## flatsandfurious (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats 1 hell of a mud motor!


----------

